# Stash knitting



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have LOADS of left over yarn from my own knitting along with everyone else's! What do you all do with your "stash"? I've made scarves and blankets. Would love some new, easy ideas!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

(((((((((( OMG, I wish you crocheted.....and I'm wonder if this concept would work in knitting. For crochet, it goes something like this for surplus yarn:

Small amounts but DOUBLE the yarn - TWO contrasting colors - sort your yarn for color value.

Chain the width for lets say a place mat though Gloria made rugs.

She left a six inch tail on both sides = fringing going on at the same time.

ROW: 1 SC across using the two colors of your choice leaving six inch tails on both sides. Cut yarn; She didn't turn but worked a front side only.

ROW: 2 Change 1 (one) color of yarn and SC across; Six inch tails.
........continue this row until desired size.

Now, that's all she did.........the effect:

It looked like the woven rugs that are so common. Seriously. I gave her all my surplus yarn and she was in heaven!! Knowing me, I'd add variety stitches and taller ones, ones with texture, etc., to make it go faster......unless it changed the effect too much.

For my surplus yarn, I always make a toy, bookmark, coaster, etc.,.....just SMALL things to include if it's a gift. Small amounts left still? I snip and save in a zip bag to stuff toys with or to throw to the birds for nest building. I heard that some fibers are not good for birds, though so I quit that.

For knitting...........why couldn't this be done using garter stitch, too. Mug rugs, regular size rugs, placemats, table runners. Choose your yarn accordingly. Yes, I think it could be done.

It was one of the most clever things I had seen in a long time and I wish I had invented the concept. LOL!!

Donna Rae ))))))))))

I have LOADS of left over yarn from my own knitting along with everyone else's! What do you all do with your "stash"? I've made scarves and blankets. Would love some new, easy ideas![/quote]


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

I make new born baby hats, prayer shawls, lap throws, booties and mittens...just to name a few...then when I have a bunch donate them to the hospitals.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I went on a stash-busting mission last fall to try to use up all those partial skeins where there is just not enough of any one yarn to make much of anything and made several dozen pairs of fingerless mittens/wristwarmers to give out at Christmas. If there wasn't enough of a yarn to make a pair, I matched it with something else and did stripes. They went over really well. You can also mix and match colors in hats (I do baby hats all the time). Here are some pics of my projects.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

More stash-buster pics...


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((((( Those are teriffic!! TY for sharing and the tips!

Donna Rae )))))))


TammyK said:


> More stash-buster pics...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Great ideas!


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

beautiful work...and great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a pattern that uses left over sock yarn to make "afghan" squares, so my sock yarn goes into those, or small socks for my grand daughter. Worsted weight wool leftovers go into felted hats/purses/tote bags.

Generally when I have left over yarn, I put it together with other left over yarn of the same "weight". I made this hat with leftovers of Bison/Cashmere blends.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((( Great tips! TY!

I love that hat, too. Is it your own design?

Donna Rae ))))))))



courier770 said:


> I have a pattern that uses left over sock yarn to make "afghan" squares, so my sock yarn goes into those, or small socks for my grand daughter. Worsted weight wool leftovers go into felted hats/purses/tote bags.
> 
> Generally when I have left over yarn, I put it together with other left over yarn of the same "weight". I made this hat with leftovers of Bison/Cashmere blends.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

I know what you mean...it just grows and grows, doesn't it?
I have made different kinds of bags, from ditty-sized to large tote bags; also simple toys and stuffed animals and dolls?
I have never tried this, but I have seen pretty knitted jewelry, bracelets and necklaces sometimes with beads added. 
Good luck!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You are so talented! I'm still on scarves, blankets and shawls. I would like to make the socks, mittens and fingerless gloves but when I look at the patterns I am not sure what a lot of it means. I AM learning some new stitches (I've surpassed the person who got me started). I like the cables. I am also learning to use the yo and ssk and K2tog! It opened up a whole new world for me. I am going to make the feather & fan shawl. I am starting to make a scarf in that pattern first so I know what I am doing. It's not as hard as I thought it would be.

I am new to this site and I enjoy all the comments and new ideas. Thanks to you all!


----------



## colomom (Feb 17, 2011)

ditto! Great hat! I'd be interested in the pattern also.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

congrats on being so brave and trying new things. You can learn anything one step at a time. Just keep going. Soon you will be knitting sweaters, or what ever it is that takes your fancy. Best of luck.


----------



## cnana65 (Feb 16, 2011)

beautiful hats.. love the pattern, awsome work too.


----------



## 2401 (Jan 25, 2011)

I got a book from the library - I think it was called One-Skein Wonders - full of ideas for leftover yarns.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I just tried a pattern I saw on PBS, Knit and Crochet Today show
http://knitandcrochetnow.com - third season for felted balls for a bracelet. Used up a few yards of a small ball of wool left over from christmas stockings. And so fast!!! I just finished the felting yesterday [ by hand - shook it up in hot soapy water in a plastic jar. Boy it took about an hour - My DH helped thank goodness.] can't wait to assemble it. will try to end a picture when done..


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

I find free stuffed animals on the internet and knit them up for babies of family and friends. In fact, the more leftovers you have, the greater the variety of little friends you can knit! Fun too and quick.


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

I meant stuffed animal "patterns"! lol


----------



## jerre48 (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the fingerless gloves. You've about inspired me to try a pair. Great work!
Jerre


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I used some of my stash yarn to make a very interesting blanket for my sister. I did not really try to match colors or types of yarn. I took a circular needle, size 8 I believe. Cast on around 200 stitches and knit every row back and forth. I continued until it was about 60 inches long. I finished it with a single crochet border, I did 3 or 4 rounds, each with a different yarn. Whenever I came to the end of the ball of yarn, I would attach another one. The blanket looked great, lots of fun stripes in many colors and textures. She LOVED it. I have had several other family members request one, I used most of my stash yarn last year on projects, so they will have to wait until I build up a new batch of odd balls.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds great! I made a blanket (it was supposed to be a lap blanket but I guess I figured wrong and it ended up being 8' long so it is a blanket for a full size bed!) with my stash, also using any color. I knitted mine the long way and left the ends. I tied together the ends to make fringe. I was afraid of the fringed unraveling when it was washed so I put a drop of "fray-check" on the end of each tail. I supposed I could also have knotted each tail. Any one have a suggestion as to what works best (for the fringe)?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope your family and friends aren't "odd balls"! :-D


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL, well some of my friends are odd balls, but I was really referring to the yarn


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Tee Hee!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

About the dolls... they are just what I want to make with my leftover stash... did I miss something?
Is there a pattern or some instructions, guidelines somewhere I can check?
Thanks,
May in Atlanta


----------



## pepelep1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Gotta have these patterns!!!!! Can you help me?


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

I make Linus blankets with scraps - it's easy to knit a pattern if you don't crochet. Also use small bits for contrast on the bottom of scarves and mittens. If you make toys - you'll get rid of a lot.


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

bonster said:


> I have LOADS of left over yarn from my own knitting along with everyone else's! What do you all do with your "stash"? I've made scarves and blankets. Would love some new, easy ideas!


bonster,
Try simple knits 365, it has that many patterns and referrals to other free sites. I have gotten into making toys. Its a great way to use up your stash. There is a gevlochenbal made out of 6 strips of knit 15 to 20 stitches wide 67 or 8 rows long. Sew two strips into circles they will roll up. weave 2 strips inbetween and sew together now the hard part is to weave the last 2 strips through and sew together. I tie the 1st 2 strips together on opposite sides then the 2nd 2 in the same manner it makes it easier to weave last pair through. Have fun and good luck :lol: Kaju


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

jerre48 said:


> Love the fingerless gloves. You've about inspired me to try a pair. Great work!
> Jerre


Thanks Jerre - The first pair of gloves (and last two) are a very, VERY easy pattern from Red Heart. (I was mistaken before when I said it was a Lion Brand pattern.) It's available for free a couple of places online. If you want to try a fingerless glove, it would be a great pattern to start with. The modifications I made to the pattern were just 2 small things. First, when it says to bind of 4 stitches to make the thumbhole I usually do 6 just to make sure it's roomy enough to be comfortable. (Just remember that if you change the number of stitches cast off then you need to make the same change in the next row where you cast on new stitches.) Second, I added 4 rows of 1x1 ribbing at the top.

Here are links to the free pattern:
http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Hats-Gloves-Scarves/Easy-Wrist-Warmers-Knitting-Pattern-from-Red-Heart
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/comfy-knit-wristers


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the fingerless mitts. I made several pairs this winter -- for me and the grandkids!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Depending on yarn content...washcloths, hand towels, lapghans, shoulder shawls


----------



## jerre48 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, TammyK. That sounds easy enough! I'll look for the pattern. I can do basic stitches okay, I just don't get real fancy. I'll have some time tomorrow I think and I'll just plan giving them a try
Jerre.


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you ever used short rows with leftover yarn. It makes
a lovely design as well as different textures and colors. Great
technique for a sweater or scarf.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

jerre48 said:


> Thanks, TammyK. That sounds easy enough! I'll look for the pattern. I can do basic stitches okay, I just don't get real fancy. I'll have some time tomorrow I think and I'll just plan giving them a try
> Jerre.


You're welcome! If you can cast on, cast off, knit and purl then you can make this pattern. Like I said, very, VERY easy! :thumbup:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

OK - I'm confused. Which pattern? I can do those stitches! Thanks!


TammyK said:


> jerre48 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, TammyK. That sounds easy enough! I'll look for the pattern. I can do basic stitches okay, I just don't get real fancy. I'll have some time tomorrow I think and I'll just plan giving them a try
> ...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

bonster said:


> OK - I'm confused. Which pattern? I can do those stitches! Thanks!
> 
> 
> TammyK said:
> ...


This one (same pattern, 2 links):



TammyK said:


> jerre48 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the fingerless gloves. You've about inspired me to try a pair. Great work!
> ...


----------



## quietimes (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you,Tammy. I love the encouragement you give to people. I will be tickled pink if I can do these. I just love them.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I will try at some point! I have not used the doublepoint needles before!


----------



## katbrown (Feb 17, 2011)

You could use your yarn to make "Snuggles". Blankets for animals in shelters. Here's the link http://www.snugglesproject.org/


----------



## quietimes (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry,Tammy, you got me so excited that I forgot to tell you what an outstanding job you done on the gloves and hats.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

short rows... i like doing short rows... how exactly do you mean applying to different items. please do let me know... I'll do a search and see what patterns for short rows I can find.. but I'm anxious to hear from you.
May in Atlanta


----------



## KrafTLady (Feb 1, 2011)

Where can I find the pattern for this doll? I love it!


pianogirl said:


> I know what you mean...it just grows and grows, doesn't it?
> I have made different kinds of bags, from ditty-sized to large tote bags; also simple toys and stuffed animals and dolls?
> I have never tried this, but I have seen pretty knitted jewelry, bracelets and necklaces sometimes with beads added.
> Good luck!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish it were my own design! It's the hat that goes with the scarf pattern "Brook's Column of Leaves". I made the scarf in the light brown with white trim.


----------



## bettyjun49 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love doing entralac knitting, so lately I've been using my extra yarn to make entralac afghans. I start with 10 
18-stitch base triangles (with worsted weight yarn and size 8-9 needles - no gauge really needed...)and knit 16-17 rows of blocks. The rows of blocks run lengthwise doing it this way. I'll knit with a color until I run out of yarn, and then add the next ball. If it is a big ball of color, sometimes I'll cut it off in the middle, add another color and then bring the first color back further along in the project. However, I really love the look that small amounts of yarn give this afghan... almost more appealing to me than the larger blocks of color.

Other times, I'll use my yarn to crochet an afghan with double yarn, keeping one strand always the same, and changing out the other strand as I run out of yarn. I've used ecru, navy blue, dark green, grey, and black as the strand that never changes in afghans I have made in the past. It makes for a nice tweedy look. Using a J or K hook,- I crochet a chain, then SC in each stitch going back and forth until it's the size I want it to be. If the starting chain turns out to be producing an afghan that is too wide to be practical, but not not really long enough for the length, I'll crochet the original square until it is "long" enough to be as wide as I want it, then add bands at each end, perpendicular to the original rows, to make it long enough.

Clear as mud, right? lol


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

One thing I find that makes it easier to use "leftovers"..is to use a balls winder..."re wind" the yarn into a tighter wall...weigh it...place it in a zip lock bag marked with:1) yarn weight 2) content 3)ounces/grams. Then I place bags with "like" yarns in a plastic tub.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I am anxiously awaiting the winder and scale that I ordered on Monday from KnitPicks! It was shipped Wednesday so maybe tomorrow! I wonder how many weeks it will take me ti re-wind and weigh my stash!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm on my 3rd ball winder and 2nd scale! Great project for a winter day!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope they didn't wear out fast or break!


----------



## bridgeodn (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your suggestion of the blanket or afghan with just rows of different colors using up extra yarn.. on the circular needle .. with 200 stitches .. did you use just stockinette stitch or did you change stitches?
i think I saw someone use a pattern like this.. you are all so creative.. was just curious.. I like to chnage up the stitches so I can learn & 'practice' my knitting skills and so I am not bored..
thanks for all of everyone's great ides!
bridgeodn


----------



## 10ACGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

I LOVE the fingerless gloves. Can you share your variation of Lion Brand's pattern? I have so many people in my life that would totally love to wear these. Thanks.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

10ACGirl said:


> I LOVE the fingerless gloves. Can you share your variation of Lion Brand's pattern? I have so many people in my life that would totally love to wear these. Thanks.


It was actually a Red Heart pattern (I misspoke earlier when I said it was from Lion Brand). Anyway... if you go all the way to the bottom of page 2 of this thread you will see a reply I posted to Jerre48 that has links to the original pattern and my notes regarding the modifications I made.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The squares pattern I have, can be started on dpn's or worked on 2 circulars. You can create lovely squares. The one I'm working on, will actually be a patterned "quilt like" afghan. Several of my friends passed this pattern around, it's quite easy and uses up that extra sock yarn.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like to take a look at the pattern for the "quilt made out of squares"...
Can do a search... where do I start? what is the pattern called?
Help me... I have so much stash...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the pattern

Barnstorming afghan.

Takes 3000 yards of sock yarn.
72 yards per square.
42 squares.
Each square is 7.5 inches

Pattern is written for double pointed needles. Size 1 or 2. Whatever will give you the 7.5 inch square I am using size 2. Starting out on 2 16" circular needles and switching to longer needles as square gets bigger. Just easier for me and I had the needles, so why not.

CO 12 stitches (divide onto 4 6" double pointed needles or 2 circular needles)
Join

Round 1: Knit
Round 2: *K1, yo, place marker (pm), K1, yo, K1; repeat from * around. 20 stitches
Round 3: Knit
Round 4: *knit to marker, yo, slip marker (sm) to next needle; K1, yo, Knit to end of needle; repeat from * around.

Repeat Rounds 3 & 4 eighteen times. 172 stitches. (43 stitches each needle)
Knit 1 Round.
BO all stitches loosely.
Note: As square grows, move beginning of round marker as necessary.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you... kind lady.
Tell me... I have lots of dpns... and several circulars... I l would like to start on dpns and as the piece grows, move to a circular.
Why do you recommend TWO circulars? Won't one do?
I am intrigued... very much, yes.
Ciao,
May


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

OK... I think I understand what you are explaining... instead of four dpns, two circulars... I have just never done that but willing to try.
Sorry, disregard my previous message.
Also, when you get as many squares as you need, do just sew the pieces together? or .... ?
Thanks,
May


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Two circulars are needed, until the square is large enough to be worked on one circular. After you have completed the squares you simply seam them together. You can make this larger by adding more rows of squares. It makes for a lovely afghan, throw, blanket...not too heavy and it can be worked on over time.

I sat down with graph paper and figured out how many solid squares to make, patterned squares, etc. to form a quilt pattern effect. You don't have to do this with any rhyme or reason though.

It's a great project to work on over time and makes for the perfect "portable" project as you can tote a single square just about anywhere!

I don't mind working with dpn's. So that's the route Im taking.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

OK... so, about what size do you make each square? by the way, your friend's afghan with the constant gray en each square is a wonderful idea.
I am working on a handbag that I found in one of the books I have... Modular Knitting. The squares start on 49 stitches and are reduced at each end and at the center every other row, ending up with five stitches and binding off, then picking up stitches from the side ... etc., etc., etc., until there are five of these, seaming the last one. Then the front is done with only four, and a separate is knit as the bag's flap. I am having a ball making this and using a brick red, brown, purple and a yellowish green. It is all in garter stitch and the finished product is nice (not a fan of garter stitch, exactly) but in this case, I like it.
OK... until our next chat,
Have a good evening, Courier,
May


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Each square is to be 7.5" though I have to say as long as the squares are of equal size, that's all that really matters. If you gauge to 7.5 or 7.25 that's fine as long as all of the squares are of equal size.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Susan,
I also made blankets from leftover yarns.
I made them for the car. Sleeping kids need a blankie, great for "let's stop here for a snack". Pull out the blanket and sit under a tree. And best part.. it is durable and washable. The more colors the better.

And hats, make hats for charity. Homeless people never return a hat because it has too many colors. They just say thankyou for caring about me! Boy does that make ya feel good at night.

Soon you won't have enough leftovers..Oh well start over again. Happy Knitting Linda


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's another of my stash knitting projects. I used leftover bits of white, mint green, and three different dye lots of variegated worsted yarn to make this baby blanket. The variegated yarn was three skeins of the same brand and color yarn with dye lots that were so far off that they could never have been used in the same project without a buffer of some other color in between, so this was the perfect way to use it.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cool! Where did you get the pattern?



TammyK said:


> Here's another of my stash knitting projects. I used leftover bits of white, mint green, and three different dye lots of variegated worsted yarn to make this baby blanket. The variegated yarn was three skeins of the same brand and color yarn with dye lots that were so far off that they could never have been used in the same project without a buffer of some other color in between, so this was the perfect way to use it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Tammy, that is very lovely! I love to make felted hats and purses..so I save all of my leftover "feltable" yarns and have used them as a trim on the edge of a hat or purse. I've also made a matching felted hat from what I had left over from a sweater.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

The link is above the picture - just copy and paste into your browser.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is the very blanket I am working on at this time. I am putting a seed stitch border around it. A blue fuzzy yarn. How fun to see some one els likes it also.


TammyK said:


> Here's another of my stash knitting projects. I used leftover bits of white, mint green, and three different dye lots of variegated worsted yarn to make this baby blanket. The variegated yarn was three skeins of the same brand and color yarn with dye lots that were so far off that they could never have been used in the same project without a buffer of some other color in between, so this was the perfect way to use it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> That is the very blanket I am working on at this time. I am putting a seed stitch border around it. A blue fuzzy yarn. How fun to see some one els likes it also.
> 
> 
> TammyK said:
> ...


I've made several of these. The lacy pattern gives it such a lovely drape. Very snuggly.  I'd love to see yours when you get it finished. I've never made it with anything other than plain worsted weight acrylic yarn. The fuzzy-factor has me intrigued! ;-)


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Me also. I wondering if the pattern will show up as well using the fuzzy. Waite and see. Will try to remember to do the picture. it will be a while before it is done as I am in a fit of knitting sock at the moment. When I take a break from them I do the blanket.


----------



## KrafTLady (Feb 1, 2011)

Yours is SO much prettier than the one shown with the pattern. If I make one I'm going to use your color idea! Great job!


TammyK said:


> Here's another of my stash knitting projects. I used leftover bits of white, mint green, and three different dye lots of variegated worsted yarn to make this baby blanket. The variegated yarn was three skeins of the same brand and color yarn with dye lots that were so far off that they could never have been used in the same project without a buffer of some other color in between, so this was the perfect way to use it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

This looks like a fun solution to the "problem" of stash yarn: http://knitting.about.com/od/afghanpatterns/a/stash-afghan.htm Or this one: http://knitting.about.com/od/afghanpatterns/ss/swatch-afghan.htm

(But really, come on, is it ever REALLY a problem???)


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

KrafTLady said:


> Yours is SO much prettier than the one shown with the pattern. If I make one I'm going to use your color idea! Great job!
> 
> 
> TammyK said:
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, but I can't really take credit for the "idea"... it was really more of a necessity! I didn't have enough of any one color to make a whole blanket, so I laid out all the snippets and gathered up whatever didn't clash. :lol:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree - I like yours better than in the pattern. Such pretty, complimentary colors. I will try one with my "stash" down the road. I have too many projects going on now. Thank you for sharing!


KrafTLady said:


> Yours is SO much prettier than the one shown with the pattern. If I make one I'm going to use your color idea! Great job!
> 
> 
> TammyK said:
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

PS - your's shows up that pattern much better too!


bonster said:


> I agree - I like yours better than in the pattern. Such pretty, complimentary colors. I will try one with my "stash" down the road. I have too many projects going on now. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> KrafTLady said:
> ...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey that is so gorgeous.
And I always say "don't sent the yarn wrapper that has the different dye lot numbers "to the person. Some people think you spent alot of time shading the pattern. And then I say Yes I did, thanks for noticing my efforts. HAHA
Knitting is suppose to be fun and I am at the point where it is. I long ago gave up on minor oop's that only I can see and dye lots unless it is for the $1,000,000,000 knitting contest. I make do with what I have. 99% of projects work out OK.
Let's all take a deep breath and get back to enjoying our relaxing passion. LInda


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

new to this site and loving all the great ideas...the patterns and pointers are just great...love all the work that is being done !


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love this blanket. I have sooo much baby yarn in my stash, this looks like it would use up quite a bit of it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

TammyK that is so pretty. Gonna have to try this one. It looks complicated, but after reviewing the pattern, it sounds pretty easy.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

:lol: Oh boy, do I agree.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

That is pretty. Congratulations!!!


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been using "left overs" all winter after a firm committment NOT to buy any more yarn until I had reduced my huge stash. However, as I mentioned earlier, in my case it seems to be Biblical! The more I knit, the more stashed yarn seems to be there!!!


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice...The pattern shows up a lot better on yours than on the solid color on the original site. Great work.


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Tried opening the Tilted baby blocks afghan to get the pattern and got nothing, Really Really need the Directiuns


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> Hi Tried opening the Tilted baby blocks afghan to get the pattern and got nothing, Really Really need the Directiuns


Try this link: http://arabianknitsfree.blogspot.com/2006/08/tilting-blocks-baby-blanket.html


----------



## willow547 (Feb 5, 2011)

You can also make "lap robes" and take them to the oncology department at your nearby hospital. The chemo patients are always cold and these robes always seem to be a God send for them. It also makes one feel like they helped in some small way to ease the pain of the patient.


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi. Thanks It did come right up. have trouble with Cut and Paste


----------



## willow547 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh how beautiful. I just love the mixture of colors.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

TammyK said:


> More stash-buster pics...


Tammy, did you put the directions for the cable mitts that you designed? Beautiful!


----------



## Fran L (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful! And such clever use of leftover yarn! I really love this site. I am in awe of so many talented, nice knitters out there, who are so helpful, and kind to share your great tips and patterns. I am inspired by you all. Best, Fran.


----------



## KrafTLady (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you share the pattern for your doll? It is beautiful! I have a little granddaughter that would love it.


pianogirl said:


> I know what you mean...it just grows and grows, doesn't it?
> I have made different kinds of bags, from ditty-sized to large tote bags; also simple toys and stuffed animals and dolls?
> I have never tried this, but I have seen pretty knitted jewelry, bracelets and necklaces sometimes with beads added.
> Good luck!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

js33 said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > More stash-buster pics...
> ...


I didn't, but I will since you asked. I got a little creative in order to make the cables reversible (in case you want to turn up the cuff) so I kind of made it up as I went. I tried to describe those stitches the best I could. I hope they make sense to people other than me! I am attaching a .pdf download of the pattern.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tammy, how wonderful of you. I love the pattern and look forward to making them. I'm fairly computer literate, but when I downloaded I only got it on the screen. When I went to print, I got the pictures, but no printing - but have no fear - I can side by side it with a word doc and retype it. Thank you so much. Joyce


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tammy, if that is your original pattern, put a C to show it's your copyright. J


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

js33 said:


> Tammy, if that is your original pattern, put a C to show it's your copyright. J


That didn't occur to me until after I posted it.  I'm going through the rest of my patterns on my PC now to make sure I haven't missed it on any others.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Really nice job.


----------



## mmoran (Feb 10, 2011)

I use 2 strands of yarn and make slippers for people. I also like to make hats and mittens. I am a K teacher so I keep a stash at school for my kids to borrow when they forget their own.


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Ginny,
There are short cut keys for cut. If you hit control x it cut s the item highlighted, then place your cursor where you want to paste it and hit control v. I think of the x as a pair of scissors and the v as an arrow where i want to put it. I hope this helps. Good luck and happy knitting. :thumbup: Kaju


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I have an Infection in my indez finger of my Left hand. So am laid up. I think i will be in the Nutty House if it keeps up.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Bummer. I use a rubber finger (from the office supply store) as a thimble. Maybe you could put that over your "boo-boo". :roll:


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi. Wish i could but i am Allergic to most every thing. Glad i can take the Medicine. I have had it for a week and i am crazy. It is getting better. But very slow.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

mmoran said:


> I use 2 strands of yarn and make slippers for people. I also like to make hats and mittens. I am a K teacher so I keep a stash at school for my kids to borrow when they forget their own.


That's so cool....I have 3 grandsons but I'm teaching them to craft right along with me. The oldest is 10 and the other 2 are 3 and 2 months. They are never too young to start learning about yarn!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been on the same stash-busting mission since Christmas (the kids gave me a gift certificate to the LYS and I've been holding it over my own head--I'm not allowed to spend it until a good portion of these partial balls are used up!). I've made scrap afghans to donate to Project Linus, hats for chemo patients, and baby hats for almost all my cousins with new young'uns. Now I'm making a couple of hooded scarves for friends and the stash is slowly vanishing.


----------



## mmoran (Feb 10, 2011)

I am not doing very well using up my stash! I have a garbage bag full and I keep buying new yarn!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh really? I moved my stash to a large suitcase with wheels and it is going into a closet... then my felting is in a large plastic bag... the cotton yarn in another plastic bag... the kind that you can see through... the little odds and ends are in an accessible drawer where I can dig in and pick what strikes my fancy to embellish and have fun with.
Have not bought any yarn since December.. temptation arrives by email daily...yarn and patterns that would require yarn that I do not have... 
Good luck, enjoy...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol. I keep promising myself...'No new yarn til I use this stuff up' but, of course there is the must have project that I don't have the right yarn for. The good thing is, lots of new babies this year & the stash is going to get busted!!!


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Fingerless gloves can be VERY simple to do... I prefer making them with thumbs, but the ones like the other knitter showed can be done easily with a plain pattern too (although I love her fancy stuff!). Basically, all you need to do is knit a rectangle and then sew up the long side together leaving room for a thumb to be put through. 
Best of luck to continued knitting!



bonster said:


> You are so talented! I'm still on scarves, blankets and shawls. I would like to make the socks, mittens and fingerless gloves but when I look at the patterns I am not sure what a lot of it means. I AM learning some new stitches (I've surpassed the person who got me started). I like the cables. I am also learning to use the yo and ssk and K2tog! It opened up a whole new world for me. I am going to make the feather & fan shawl. I am starting to make a scarf in that pattern first so I know what I am doing. It's not as hard as I thought it would be.
> 
> I am new to this site and I enjoy all the comments and new ideas. Thanks to you all!


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

i make preemie and chemo hats to take to hospital they use 2 -4 oz didnt think about birds nice idea some times i just throw small balls into a trash bad and make an afgan with what ever comes out amother lady gave me this idea


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Been there! Actually I'm still there!



mmoran said:


> I am not doing very well using up my stash! I have a garbage bag full and I keep buying new yarn!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like we all have the addiction! Is there a therapy group for us?


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

you only have one trash bag full ive been collecting yarn since i was 12 mom taught me that summer now i have my craft\computer room one closet and various other places full when you figure it out please let me know like you i see some new yarn and i will buy 3 or 4 skeins haha guess husband is going to have to build me a bigger room


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I was wondering how she fit it into one bag! I wonder if would work to use those space bags (where you suck the air out of the bag). Hum . . . . :roll: maybe a new product on the horizon?


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

if there was i wouldnt go if not knit and crochet what would we do with our time heaven forbid i would have to do housework ugg


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

bonster said:


> Sounds like we all have the addiction! Is there a therapy group for us?


Oh.....that would never work for me. The first step is admitting that you have a problem... and I refuse!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my.... asking for help is half the battle won....


----------



## dimsom95 (Feb 21, 2011)

have you tried boxes and children toys? I recently bought a book on crochet for babies and they had so many cute ideas...free standing boxes (made with multi-colored modern squares.), cute little birds and many baby animals


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a good way to keep the different kinds of leftovers . I used to use large transparent trashbags until I found a better way for me: a fellow knitter and crocheter with more grand- and great-grandkids than I have, but not the income to buy yarn to make things for them. It made both of us happy.
G.E.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't admit this to any non-addict - but I have two 6 foot wide closets with shelves and and 8'w bookcase to the ceiling with MOST of my wool. The rest I have in baskets in various places. My biggest fear is that I will die before I make a dent in it - second biggest fear is that I won't stop buying.
I use plastic crates sideways on the shelves in the closets.
The books shelves I just sort them by color and place all across each row.


----------



## dimsom95 (Feb 21, 2011)

new to knitting and Crocheting...have been at it for the past year and a half...I seem to start and never finish anything...I have gotten better at keeping my stitches even...Thanks for your feedback...


----------



## dimsom95 (Feb 21, 2011)

maybe start your own store?...wow, i love that I'm not the only hoarder of knitting/crochet gadgets


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

js33 said:


> I don't admit this to any non-addict - but I have two 6 foot wide closets with shelves and and 8'w bookcase to the ceiling with MOST of my wool. The rest I have in baskets in various places. My biggest fear is that I will die before I make a dent in it - second biggest fear is that I won't stop buying.
> I use plastic crates sideways on the shelves in the closets.
> The books shelves I just sort them by color and place all across each row.


Wow! I wanna come play at your house!  Just make sure your will designates a worthy cause as the recipient of your bountiful stash in case you do die before you make a dent in it!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh???
My fabric collection is a bit larger than my yarn collection... 
I've been donating some... but there are some pieces I just cannot part with.
Fiber Junkie in Atlanta


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh???
My fabric collection is a bit larger than my yarn collection... 
I've been donating some... but there are some pieces I just cannot part with.
Fiber Junkie in Atlanta


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol I have been very firm with myself and have to admit I've done well. I made up my mind that I would NOT buy any more yarn until what I have stored in plastic bags in totes is used. I am making baby blankets now b/c there is so much baby yarn stashed away I would need 99 more grandkids to use it all. Since my kids are done having kids I don't know one single person expecting a baby but if one comes along I will be ready. They may end up being given to charity but at least I know the yarn is being used up. I dread to think what will happen to my stash of Counted Cross Stitch floss, hoops and material plus thousands of books.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

May said:


> Oh???
> My fabric collection is a bit larger than my yarn collection...
> I've been donating some... but there are some pieces I just cannot part with.
> Fiber Junkie in Atlanta


I love it!!! I think this happens to all crafters, whether your a knitter, crocheter or like to sew. There are so many beautiful yarns and material now that it's just so hard to pass up. And the Internet being our best friend/worst friend has patterns for FREE!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes... we are admitting to ourselves and to trusted others that we do have too much yarn.... and other raw material for creating, which requires tools, books to guide us, and lots and lots of time!!!
I'm going to the basement and will pack up some fabric today to donate... but I am so picky... I want to donate to a group that will value and put the raw material to good use... but, that cannot be controlled 100%... letting it go is the thing.
Like our children, they must go out into the world and become all they are meant to be.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

This is getting too funny!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm totally serious.... it is not an easy job to let go of my stash, my fabric... it kills me!!!


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the fact that you admitted to being an addict to saving yarn...If I could put a dollar value on all my surplus I could probably retire!!!! I just can't pass by a yarn display. :lol:


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

You know another thing I'm picking up on is our desire to make the patterns "our own". I want a basic pattern that I follow but I'm always adding some embellishment, changing the collar, just making a little change that makes the product mine or my idea. We all just have all these ideas and projects running through our minds all the time....what can we do!!!


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

I had so much yarn accumulated through the years while continuing to buy more. I finally decided I would have to live
at least 200 years to use all of it up. I have a friend who is
a nun at the Sisters of Charity and donated so much of the yarn for women who are so less forturnate and are using it to make
projects and sell them to earn some money. They are so appreciative and I feel so good about the donation.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

TammyK said:


> More stash-buster pics...


I wanted to comment on the fingerless gloves. My daughter has MS and has been confined to a wheelchair for the past 3 yrs. She is 34 and still very into fashion. I crochet/knit the fingerless gloves then buy pcs of leather and sew(with yarn) the leather into the palm of the glove. This is great for her to use rolling her chair but stylish too. We have several varieties, Lion Brand has a great "driving glove" pattern and of course can do any color to coordinate with outfits.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Great news... now, how do I find some charity like that in Atlanta?
I'll do a search... would love somebody to get my fabric and put it to good use.
Thanks so much.
Atlanta Junkie


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

TammyK said:


> js33 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't admit this to any non-addict - but I have two 6 foot wide closets with shelves and and 8'w bookcase to the ceiling with MOST of my wool. The rest I have in baskets in various places. My biggest fear is that I will die before I make a dent in it - second biggest fear is that I won't stop buying.
> ...


90% of it was bought for charity knitting - my family knows where it goes. BYW a knitting friend once told me that he who dies with the most knitting needles - wins. I don't want to win. I'm looking for a charity that will take assorted needles.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

bonster said:


> I have LOADS of left over yarn from my own knitting along with everyone else's! What do you all do with your "stash"? I've made scarves and blankets. Would love some new, easy ideas!


This is what I do with my left over yarn, 30 stitches by about 400 rows, as I run out of yarn I just add a new strand. then I seam the edges together.

both are done on the bond knitting machine


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

please be sure to add my name but nuts im too old probably go before you do o well donat it to charity


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

bonster said:


> I have LOADS of left over yarn from my own knitting along with everyone else's! What do you all do with your "stash"? I've made scarves and blankets. Would love some new, easy ideas!


How about scrubbies for dishes, wrist warmers, headbands, felting for buttons or jewelry, coasters, cup cozies, wash cloths, baby socks, baby booties. None have to be matchy matchy.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like fun!

Anyone know of a way to make a patchwork (knit) where you don't have to make pieces and then sew together? A way to make a piece and then just keep adding other pieces? I'm sort of new at this. I am learning SO MUCH from this site. It's good to know there are other crazy people out there (besides me!).


clogden21 said:


> bonster said:
> 
> 
> > I have LOADS of left over yarn from my own knitting along with everyone else's! What do you all do with your "stash"? I've made scarves and blankets. Would love some new, easy ideas!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

mmmmm... yummy warm blankets.....
Just started making a little bag out of brown cotton yarn... I am pleased with the way it looks... needs some brightening up because the yarn is very matte... actually dull. So, been digging in my drawer of odds and ends and found a shiny red silky yarn which does wonders for the bag... perhaps a line of red and a line of black on the flap... will post pictures when it is done.
I love this group... don't feel alone anymore. Creative people are collectors... that is just the way it is!!


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

katbrown said:


> You could use your yarn to make "Snuggles". Blankets for animals in shelters. Here's the link http://www.snugglesproject.org/


This is a great idea and I am going to do this for the shelter where I adopted my little best friend "Honey" last August. She was a breeder rescue from a puppy mill - near dead from over-breeding (7 litters in 4 years!) and uterine infection when the mill was finally shut down. Poor thing didn't even have a name - just a breed number and had lived in a cage her whole four years of life. I had to teach her how to go up and down stairs! We are now inseparable!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Honey is adorable. I'm glad you were there for her and she has a great home now.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

bjelam1969 said:


> Honey is adorable. I'm glad you were there for her and she has a great home now.


Thank you, though I must say we "rescued" one another. She rescued me from the disabling grief of losing my daughter - she and I are totally equals in terms of having needed to be saved.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your daughter. 

We have always had "rescue" dogs and they are the best. They seem to know that you saved them and appreciate a loving home. But I must say that we spoil them too I always say that our dogs have it better than some kids in the world.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

My heartfelt condolences on your loss hon. Altho I did not suffer such a tragedy, my shelter rescued toy poodle saved my sanity when I was on the way to a nervous breakdown. Our 2nd shelter rescued toy poodle helped my hubby recover from the surgical removal of his 1st cancerous kidney, only a year after we rescued the 1st guy. Rescue animals are God's way of rescuing us in return.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

How about knitting stripes instead of squares? Just knit a certain amout of rows till the length is equal to the width, then change to another color. That way you work the squares connected into stripes. Less sewing.
If you dont want squares, just cast on the width you want and knit until the color is used up. Then work with the next color and so on.
You can also cast on for on the entire width and have no sewing at all. By using up the ball f one color, the adding another and so on, it makes its own pattern.
Have fun!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a good idea!


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

It just breaks my heart to hear stories about what your sweet Honey experienced. Being an animal lover...I have a difficult time accepting abusive people. I guess that is one of the reasons I love knitting. The people I have become involved with are wonderful, sweet, and giving people. Thank you for sharing your story about "Honey." She really found a friend...


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I've used my stash to make a really cool poncho.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Your cute little Honey looks almost identical to one of my little foster dogs, Kremora. She has been adopted and is leaving tonight for her new home in CT. Kremora was also a puppy mill girl that was dropped off in the country here. Thank you for adopting her and for knitting the blankets for the shelter.



Purplemuse said:


> katbrown said:
> 
> 
> > You could use your yarn to make "Snuggles". Blankets for animals in shelters. Here's the link http://www.snugglesproject.org/
> ...


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the result; wondering if you can use different weight yarns.


----------



## judy miley (Feb 12, 2011)

I knit a patch-work baby afghan on a circular needles size 9, 10 or 10/1/2 to get the desired size I want. Start out w/ 161 sts. knit for 5 or 6 rows for a aborder then knit 10,place marker ,knit 15 sts,place marker,knit 6 sts, place marker, knit 15, continure across in this pattern till last 10 sts knit and turn. On wrong side knit all the sts (15sts) and 10 sts on outside edges (for border). Knit in this pattern for 24 rows then do garter st across afghan for patch-work effect or 5 ridges on right side the go back to knit right and pearl wrong side except or border rows and separating square. Any qyestion let me know. Judy [email protected]


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi
Yes make strips instead of squares.
Makethem as wide as you want,when you run out of one color add the next. When long enough, end.
Make as many strips as you need to make it wide enough. Them just sew the strips together.
Remember 3 wide strips are less work to put together than 6 narrow strips.
Linda


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Why not check out Warm Up America? They will take knitted or crocheted rectangles (6x9 I think) to put together.


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the help. I need something "mindless" to do in between doing a pattern.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

To all of you..I"VE MET MYSELF!! Re: fabrics..when I moved from Ohio to Fl. years ago, I reluctantly donated stacks of lovely fabrics to Salvation Army to sell. Then, a week later, I went to visit them..yes, really. My grown children said, "please tell us you didn't buy them back". I'm proud to say I did not. Now it's yarn..old and new!! I'm "hooked" so don't "needle" me! Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you crochet, don't forget the granny square..I started with leftover yarn and kept adding leftover yarn til I had a nice size afghan. It was very colorful. Hildy


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-460754/The-life-size-fairy-tale-house-millions-stitches.html

Check out this link for something interesting to do with leftover yarn. I found this years ago and was totally fascinated by it! I think people all around the world actually knitted stuff for it. Anyway...what a project. Enjoy!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bonster said:


> I have LOADS of left over yarn from my own knitting along with everyone else's! What do you all do with your "stash"? I've made scarves and blankets. Would love some new, easy ideas!


Pot holders are easy & fun..I have some of my posted..
Edithann


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

katbrown said:


> You could use your yarn to make "Snuggles". Blankets for animals in shelters. Here's the link http://www.snugglesproject.org/


 This is what I do,too. I am "intrigued" by pretty varegated yarns (and often buy several skeins). I knit or crochet "kitty blankets" to give to our vet, who has a rescue/adoption program, as well as to our local animal shelter. They are always appreciated, and it warms my heart to know that a furry friend is kept warm by my work.If you have a lot of yarn. . . doggy blankets would be appreciated, too. Thrift stores are a wonderful place to find contrasting bits and pieces to add to your creations! :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Knit dishcloths. Also many animal shelters or rescues need small blankets for pets. Pets enjoy not having that old cold cement floor beneath them.

One of my adopted pets came with her own afghan.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Hospitals need afghans, caps for chemo patients. Check with your local hospital to see how to donate and what their guidelines are.


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

Some people are just so creative and that is a masterpiece. I would prefer to spend my limited time on projects that are more useful for others. Thanks for sharing the artile.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Also premature babies need hats too. You can find many sizes and patterns online.

Check into the Linus project. There is also a pattern there for an all purpose knitted afghan. 

www.projectlinus.org/links.html

www.bevscountrycottage.com


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked at the pattern on Linus - is it correct that it is a 3 row pattern, so is it reversible?


Judy M said:


> Also premature babies need hats too. You can find many sizes and patterns online.
> 
> Check into the Linus project. There is also a pattern there for an all purpose knitted afghan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't tried it, but it looks to be very simple, easy to remember too.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anybody heard of UFOs administration? UFOs meaning unfinished objects. Well, I found something online that was fascinating to read, did not save it and cannot locate it. The only one I have located so far is in England the their last post was in August of 2010.
Help me please and if anybody finds it, it will be greatly appreciated not just from me... as I said, it is interesting to all knitters.
Thanks,
May in Atlanta


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Can you tell us more about them? Did they finish your projects? Sew them together?


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, some projects were finished or transformed into something else. She was also accepting donations and passing them on.
I've created a new topic and named UFOs for Unfinished Objects in our Forum. I'll keep checking for replies on both Stash Knitting and UFOs and will continue to search for the link I lost.
Thanks so much,
May


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Could this be the one? This is the English site.

http://ufoadministration.blogspot.com/

Lots of sites out there This is what I googled

unfinished knitting projects administration

http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2006/11/send_your_unfinished_knitting.html (Wong flew over the cuckoo's nest)


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

The administrator link is the closest I got to what I was looking for but as you see, there are no new posts.
I wonder what happened.
The wong flew over ..... is not it either.
Thanks, I will look some more... hopefully it will be found soon.
May


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry once your hooked its for life there are many of us like you happy knitting


----------



## 2old4nonsense (Mar 6, 2011)

I made a blanket for the winter months. I would like to see pictures of what you made out of left over yarn. I was really happy with the fact I was not wasting anything.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Funny reading the posts... an old lady that likes making new friends and a gray haired lady... well, that is me!!!
I have been finishing stuff today... two little bags that only need linings now... I'll go into my fabric stash and surely I'll find just the right piece of fabric to line them with. Also, worked on another bag while watching a movie. It should be finished in a few days, and I'll line it as well. When I get through with the bags, I'll post pictures.
It is a happy occupation to knit, combine colors and try out different patterns. Thinking about starting a knitting group since I have a couple of friends that knit ... would be so much fun.
One of the knitters sent to KnitPicks for information on the unfinished projects. Check it out.
Good night dear ladies,
May in Atlanta


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

My Mom lived in a humid hot climate. I knitted (garter stitch) throws that were the width of her recliners using 2 strands and creating bands of different colors. These were thrown over the backs of the chairs and covered the back. Made her living room bright and were nice to sit on - not so hot.


----------



## 2old4nonsense (Mar 6, 2011)

I am really happy I found this site. I had no idea other women were hooked on knitting once they started! I felt lost once I finished my project. I really thought I would quit after my last blanket. But I want to do more.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

It is a wonderful place with people who love knitting, crocheting and crafts in general. I read a lot of these posts and just laugh because it's like I've found a whole new group of people who are like me!!!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

How sweet and thoughtful to do that for your Mom...


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Of course you will do more...
Stay connected to us knitting addicts... 
Must do my taxes today... but I'd rather be knitting...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Nebraska! Never too old for nonsense! Have you heard about the bear and the fox? Neither have I! LOL Now that's pure nonsense! Did you smile? Awwww. Hildy


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I love it!!!
And... have you heard about the Fibonacci sequence?
I had not either until today when an email arrived from Knitting Daily... about Laura Bryant and her color system, based on the Fibonacci sequence. So, I looked up FS and now I know something new and which I just can't wait to try!!!
Hugs to you all,
May in Atlanta


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey bj: You are soo right...I joined Jan 29 and have met "myself" many times..Heaven forbid! But you're out there, ladies and gents..like it or not! We're just a bunch of "needlin' nuts" and the more the merrier..keeps us sane!! Love to all of you..Hildy


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not only do we get to talk about yarn all day but we actually learn a few things too!! Never too old for that.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep, never to old to chat about much of anything actually! I had to go look at my e-mail after reading May's comment. What a concept! Fascinating! Yes, we all end up learning something every day. Fun place to check in from time to time during the day.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it. For more on the subject

http://www.fuzzygalore.biz/articles/fibonacci_seq.shtml


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

How about making simple beanie hats for local homeless children. The pattern I use is very simple and does not take too much yarn. 60 stitches. 6 rows k.2., p.2. rib followed by 34 rows stocking stitch and decrease for the top. Couldn't get much easier.


----------



## Happy Knitter (Mar 2, 2011)

How about baby blankets etc for new mothers? Ours are given out by "New Beginnings" and I'm sure most cities have an organization. Talk to a church group or a hospital auxiliary. Our group makes hat, scarf and mitten sets, laprobes for nursing homes and doll blankets for the alshimer unit. Have fun and be useful at the same time. Happy knitter in NH.


----------



## Serenity1825 (Mar 7, 2011)

I use my leftover yarn and knit pot holders and coasters. I use a lot of the pot holders for my table to place hot bowls and pans on. I mix and match to come up with unique poatterns and colors. What is nice is they are machine washable and stow away easily. Hope this helps!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Judy M... I got it printed and will start as soon as I get these taxes done... keep putting them off either because it is early and I have all day... then because it is too late and I better retire...


----------



## 2old4nonsense (Mar 6, 2011)

:-D LOL How are you?? Thanks for the laugh


----------



## 2old4nonsense (Mar 6, 2011)

That is a great name ufo.


----------



## rokido (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe being around other yarnies doesn't actually make us more sane, it just makes us more sane in relative terms, so our insanity is the new level of normal!

For my little scraps and bits of yarn... I like making knitted amigurumi, and I've also been trying to icord and/or crochet chain up my scraps (and then chain up that chain to an even bigger one!) and hopefully eventually will have enough for a rug or a dog bed or something.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Doing great... just got back from dancing class... 
Where in Nebraska are you? I have a son in Omaha (Air Force).
Have you started any new knitting?
St. Patty's Day is soon... thinking about making something green, like a scarf... combining different greens... adding a little turquoise.
Well, off to bed... another day and the taxes have not been done... :mrgreen:


----------



## 2old4nonsense (Mar 6, 2011)

I used to live in Omaha. My son joined the Air Force in Omha in 1999. I live in a much smaller town than Omaha. Which I like much better than a big city. Lincoln is where I live now. :thumbup: It is great you are taking dancing lessons. I always wanted to take Belly Dance lessons. What type of dancing are you interested in? I get my yarn today. So you know I am a happy camper. It is to finish my blanket I made for the cold winter nights out here. I did not know about the holiday coming up. It comes and goes and I never know. So on that note Green will be on my list of yarn. Depending on how many days I have until then. What day is it on?????I would like to see your finished project.


----------



## 2old4nonsense (Mar 6, 2011)

I like that idea of making a rug with left-overs. Do they stay put? Or slip around on the floor. Is there any product to make them Non-slip? Have a great day


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

there are non-slip mats you can cut to fit and put under them. then the rugs stay put on any floor.


----------



## 2old4nonsense (Mar 6, 2011)

:hunf: We have to stop meeting like this!!!Have a wonderful day! :-D


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

Great ideas. You can make a mitered square afghan by putting stach in a big trash bag and draw out one color at a time without looking for each square. This makes up fast and you get a one of a kind afghan each time.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Our local Breast Cancer group just had a sale of left over yarns, books, and needles. They made quite a bit of money and I donated more than I bought! That is a success story!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a rubber-like adhesive that you can paint onto the back of Latch work rugs. Alas, you need a place that's well vented and you can leave it lay out until it dries.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pianogirl said:


> I know what you mean...it just grows and grows, doesn't it?
> I have made different kinds of bags, from ditty-sized to large tote bags; also simple toys and stuffed animals and dolls?
> I have never tried this, but I have seen pretty knitted jewelry, bracelets and necklaces sometimes with beads added.
> Good luck!


this is very nice doll if someone got pattern


----------

